# Snowblower Impeller Kit



## skyhawk (Feb 16, 2016)

Howdy!
I know winter is over for us here in Virginia! I just had some spare time and ordered a Impeller kit for my Craftsman Snowblower. Now that it has started to warm up a bit it will make for a great rainy day weekend project and hopefully improve my machines performance. It currently has a 3/8" gap between the impeller and the housing. It blows snow ok, but slush builds up in the chute and housing, the kit should eliminate this.

If you have any tips or suggestions please chime in!!!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a link to my story . . . . for what it's worth:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/83889-mtd-impeller-mod.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I tried tire sidewall as I have a number of "spares" I use to hold my swimming pools winter cover in place. It's hard to cut and hard to trim.

I went to a farm supply store and bought a foot of baler belt. Some stainless steel nuts, bolts and washers and that's enough for about three machines.

Baler Belting, 2-Ply, 4 in. x 60 in. - For Life Out Here


----------



## skyhawk (Feb 16, 2016)

*re*

Thanks for the info fellas! I am going to remove my chute and drill the impeller.... or at least center punch it if it becomes too difficult. I will update in a few weeks when I get the job done! Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good idea to wear some lightweight gloves just in case you slip when drilling. Might save some skin !!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I tried tire sidewall as I have a number of "spares" I use to hold my swimming pools winter cover in place. It's hard to cut and hard to trim.
> 
> I went to a farm supply store and bought a foot of baler belt. Some stainless steel nuts, bolts and washers and that's enough for about three machines.
> 
> Baler Belting, 2-Ply, 4 in. x 60 in. - For Life Out Here


I'm going to use flatbar instead of washers after seeing what our member 'The Fixer" did in person. He did it both ways, washers and flatbar and it seems like the flatbar worked better. Maybe more sturdy.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Many folks on this forum make their own impeller mod 'kits' from scratch. I bought a kit online and had less that desirable results because the rubber 'paddles' in the kit were not reinforced rubber and broke easily. 

I since then have made my own kits for 3 machines. So, depending on what is in your kit, you may want to substitute some bailer belt or similar material.


----------

